

NXT: Bitcoin 2.0 Which Is Fully Working(not Proof-of-Concept) - kushti
http://www.nxt.org/

======
jennyqt
I want to confirm something. Is there no forking in a proof of stake system?
(Since there is no race to discover the next block?)

